# Overclocking e7500 with p5q pro and ddr2 1066mhz



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll try and keep this simple. 

I want to achieve max core speed for my e7500 and set my ddr2 frequency to 1066mhz(not sure if there are much impact).

So far I have tried but failed. (sorry if following is confusing:facepalm
1) increasing my cpu volts to 1.45 got me to 340x11 fsb but people have been able to get higher.
2) on the same note, i am unable to control my dram frequency. eg everytime i set to 1066mhz(only when fsb is 266,333,400 etc)or lower, it will not work at all. I can only set to auto.
3)which brings me to find that my ram dividers are set at 2:3 at stock and 4:5 for every other incremental increase in fsb. (i have no idea how to change the dividers)
4)so all in all, i'm in a bottleneck here. everytime i increase my fsb my dram frequency changes.

Can anyone tell me which setting should I change in my bios to get best core speed and 1066mhz dram frequency?:flowers:

Here is pic of the Ai tweaker bios page attached: (from google image, not mine)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

1.45v is very high you should not need to get anywhere near this, please read my post http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey thanks for reply. though what does it mean to "manually set the ram voltage to whatever the manufacturer stated"??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well if the ram you have has a max voltage of 1.8 or 1.5 volts then you must set it at this in the BIOS.


----------



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

Max as in my default "auto" voltage 1.8??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what ever your ram voltage is you put that into the dram voltage. Please read my guide as I linked above.


----------

